# BobCAD CAM V27 Release



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I wanted to let you know we have release the New BobCAD CAM V27 software.

The major focus of BobCAD-CAM V27 was improving CAD functionality. Many new features were added
to the system as well as an overhaul of many existing functions. The CAD Tree, a solid action tree, was
added to allow for modifying CAD models. The main idea was to provide a better design flow when
editing or creating part files within the BobCAD-CAM CAD system in both 2D and 3D design.

In addition to the CAD enhancements, 3 new toolpaths were added to the Mill 3 Axis Pro module. These
new operations provide a level of power and optimization capability to 3-axis machining that was
previously not available. Now, instead of figuring out how to accomplish a task, you just have to decide
which way you want to accomplish that task. Much of this new functionality was also added to the
previously available 3 Axis Pro operations in the BobCAD-CAM V27 release.


The Wire EDM module also gained some new, highly demanded, functionality as well including things
like the ability to edit and create the cutting conditions databases, toolpath patterning with optimized
subprograms, and many others!

General System Enhancements

3DConnexion™ 3D Mouse Support
Zoom to Cursor



CAD Enhancements

Solid Action Tree
Dynamic Drawing
2D Geometry Creation Tools
Surface and Solid Creation Tools
Shape Library
2D Boolean
Extract Edges - Project to Z Plane
Nonuniform Scaling
Extrude Boss
Extrude Cut
Shell
Solid Split
Section View
Swung Surface
Ruled Surface
Fillet Surface Trimming Options



CAM Enhancements

Advanced Planar
Up Cutting and Down Cutting
Adaptive Stepover
Multiple Passes on Full Width Cut
Trim to Operation Stock
Boundary Options
Rest Finishing
Angle Range for Steep/Shallow Cutting
Zig, Zig Zag, and Spiral Cutting
Start from Top or Bottom
Machine Flatlands
Round Corners
Project Curves
Drive Curves
Intermediate Slices Control
Smooth Links Gap Size

In this video I show you how the new line at angle work when you need a tangent intersection. There are many times when re drawing a part from print, the print doesn't give you all the information needed to create the drawing. Like when you have a tangle line to an arc with an unknown end point. This new feature allows you to draw an angle line tangent to an Arc!

BobCAD CAM V27 Angle Line Tangent To An Arc - YouTube


As a BobCAD users I am sure you have come to appreciate the CAM tree and how it makes quick work of storing and changing your part programming. Now that we have a CAD History Tree in V27 we offer the same flexibility for your designs. You can create solids and make changes quickly and easily. Watch this video to learn more about our new CAD features!

BobCAD CAM V27 CAD History Tree - YouTube

When working with wire frame drawings you may need to trim shapes into or out of each other. Because of this we have added 2D Booleans that use the same work flow as 3D Solid Booleans. The only different in the work flow is you have to rt click ok ( or space bar) after you select the first group of shapes. Again other useful tool for making quick work of creating wire frame profiles.

BobCAD CAM V27 2D Boolean - YouTube

In this video I walk through a sample 3D part. I use a sweep surface based on wire frame, and planar surface based on surface edges. Working with surface edges for design in a new feature in the V27. Once we model the part I lay down a roughing and Z level finish tool path. In the V27 Mill Pro we've added a Zig Zag option allowing the tool to cut back and forth following a profile, almost like a flow line. Once simulated, we go back to the model make some changes and update the tool path. Take a look!

BobCAD CAM V27 Zig Zag Z Level Finish - YouTube

In the BobCAD CAM V27 we've added many new tools for our Mill Professional users. Most of which are aimed to reduce geometry creation to limit tool path. Angle ranges, linking updates, leadin -out updates operational stock are just some of the new features. What this video to learn more.

BobCAD CAM V27 Advance Planar - YouTube


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I sent you a PM several months ago. You never replied.

Business as usual?


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Jim, I havent been on these boards in a while.... So I didnt see your pm. If you are still interested in help learning v carving just call my cell.

727 479 6328


----------

